# Brooklands - what a great day out...



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just wanted to say what a good time I had. Thanks to happy_days (James) and EKZ225 (phil) for lifts there and back. A thank to all for ypur best wishes re my arm and to all who offered to carry trays, bags, etc...

Got lots of pics, but here are a few unedited AVIs

Norman storming past on his way back to the head of the cruise after stopping to put his hood up

Wak's run up the hill thanks for the ride Wak! Next time, remember, handbrake and clutch in harmony 

CliveD's run..., love the induction sound

Scotty's S4, what can you say about that sound.....


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi Irving

I looked out for you but did not see you :-(

I wanted to thank you in person for the advanced mute lead box.

I just watched Waks run up the hill, much better than my run, I very nearly did not make it to the top, my clutch slipped the first half, then did not want to know after I stopped at the cones. I got to the top with lots of smoke and a very bad smell.

Luckily on the drive home the car was fine, but I wont be doing any more high rev standing starts again.

An excellent day, despite the clutch, but to top it off, I have 5 hours remaining of my APR trial.

Cheers

JustinP

P.S. If anyone took any photos of my smoking car please post them or PM me for my email address.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> Scotty's S4, what can you say about that sound.....


Or the smell on one run!

Pete


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What a fab day out  

I think the crowning glory though has to be the photoshoot at the end, what a sight to see all the TT's lined up on the embakement. Excellent.

It was also great to meet up with all the old names and new and put some faces to the names.

One BIG "Thank You" to the TTOC committee for organising the event. Without you and your hard work that you must have put in then we would not have had an event to go to. Well done people and take a well deserved bow.

I've got my cleaning cloths ready for next year - note in diary - Must try harder :wink: 

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yes, what a great day out ... great to meet all our TT friends ... great to see all the cars ... great to watch the hill climb ... great weather (mostly  ) ... and great organisation by our TTOC committee and helpers - thanks guys and gals.

A pic that we'll remember of the day:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/All%20of%20us.JPG

Moley & Bunny

P.S. I have some of the 1st Hill Climb event on video (but not the smoking scene :roll: ) and all of the PM other driving thingy  (slalem, reversing, etc). If anyone wants a copy just say (although I haven't had a look at it yet).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

30 TT's left before the banking photo :?

So we ONLY had 99 TT's on the banking 8)

at one point before at midday I counted 130 TT's present 8)

About 50% up on last year... so next year lets do 250


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I left before the photo shoot as I forgot about it. I was busy arranging my raffle winning with the "Wicked Wheels" guys and when I went back all the TTs had vanished!! I forgot that they went for the picture, so I left, saying goodbye to Saul and another chap on my way out.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Naff photo anyway - I mean, you could have all parked in straight lines! :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I left before the photo shoot as I forgot about it. I was busy arranging my raffle winning with the "Wicked Wheels" guys and when I went back all the TTs had vanished!! I forgot that they went for the picture, so I left, saying goodbye to Saul and another chap on my way out.


That's one "Day Planner" I could have got away without printing then 

Sorry you missed it Nick, but glad (assume?) you got your wheel rerfurb prize sorted!

And I'm sure Graham can photoshop you in


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did the cars had to be driven up the hill to get there, or was it another way to this spot?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No, we didn't go up the hill - just straight up the main road through the site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

30 TT's left before the banking photo :?

So we ONLY had 99 TT's on the banking 8

Missed it  Having the wheel done :?

Bloody kerbs much too close to the road


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

justinp said:


> Hi Irving
> 
> I looked out for you but did not see you :-(
> 
> ...


justin, yes, missed u too, saw your run, but didn't film it, and didn't see you again after... was trying to get round all those i knew... never mind, next time...


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I left before the photo shoot as I forgot about it. I was busy arranging my raffle winning with the "Wicked Wheels" guys and when I went back all the TTs had vanished!! I forgot that they went for the picture, so I left, saying goodbye to Saul and another chap on my way out.


Waving his Greek flag as he sped off [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Saul


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I left before the photo shoot as I forgot about it. I was busy arranging my raffle winning with the "Wicked Wheels" guys and when I went back all the TTs had vanished!! I forgot that they went for the picture, so I left, saying goodbye to Saul and another chap on my way out.
> ...


I should have had free entry to the event today, as we are the Champions now. But Mark wouldn't listen.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

A lot of work by the TTOC had obviously gone into planning the event, it showed. Many thanks to all those involved. It was a terrific day out and just great to see so many TT'ers.

Graham (LoveiTT) just when are you going to win this here concours competition? :wink: All I can say is that IMO, the Kneesworth lads once again did us proud!

I still find it difficult to imagine the racing drivers of old thundering around those bankings at breaknexk speeds! I found it tough just to crawl up the thing.

Mayur


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I left before the photo shoot as I forgot about


Damn :?

I didn't know you were there valstan :roll:

now I've been re-mapped we could have gone so much faster together 

:-*


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Mayur said:


> A lot of work by the TTOC had obviously gone into planning the event, it showed. Many thanks to all those involved...


seconded!



Mayur said:


> I still find it difficult to imagine the racing drivers of old thundering around those bankings at breaknexk speeds! I found it tough just to crawl up the thing.


You try it one handed while holding a camera.... had to sit down in the end! :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I left before the photo shoot as I forgot about
> ...


I guess we must have been very close to each other today as I went to the Wicked Wheels chaps when they were preparing for the photo. Ttotal was doing his black TTR at the time. I guess you must have been around...but why you didn't shout for me?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I saw TTotals car so we must have been very close :roll:

Were you the good looking guy standing with the silver TTC :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My TT was parked where the police vans where. I was talking to TTotal when they were doing his car and then I left.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Guys,greeting from Italy!!

Looks like a fantastic day was had, im sorry i was not there to be part of such an amazing photo, and event too!!!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

I was parked by the police while my car was being re-mapped 

Then I moved around the back at about 14.30 still there at 16.00 :wink:

What time were you there? 



vlastan said:


> My TT was parked where the police vans where. I was talking to TTotal when they were doing his car and then I left.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a super day, today 

Thanks to the TTOC committee for all the hard work you've put in to make the event the success it was!!!! You even manged to persuade the sun to come out [smiley=sunny.gif]

It was great to see "old" faces and put names to new ones 

The photo shoot was a good opportunity to see peeps slide down the banking on their back sides :wink:

Looking forward to next years meet


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As said , great day ,putting names (forum ones) to faces, cant wait for next year .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> > Scotty's S4, what can you say about that sound.....
> 
> 
> Or the smell on one run!
> ...


Your not kidding!! The first one I stopped at the cone half way up. The clutch seem to take a ponding after doing a fast start on a 1 in 4!! :lol:

My thanks also to all the organisers. You really pulled it out this time. The driving activities, the events, the location, all the suppliers, Audi UK (Calum) and all the owners made it a great day.

Congratulations and thanks to all involved who put this together. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic Day, time just flew by and my thanks to the organisers for the efforts to organise a great venue.

My apologies to all who were waiting for me to vagcom or do a mod, I think I need a trade pitch to myself next time so I can just get a queue set up for bits.

It was fun, I had a really bad time with Yellow TT's this year....they were fighting me against yellow LED transplants.

I managed to prove my driving skills up hill are shite...pull off, stop, handbrake on....pull off ......chug up the rest...THEN release the handbrake and I did it twice!

Many thanks to Chip_iTT for creating a video thats a lot less embarrasing than it was.

How come I didnt realise you were filming?


----------



## MRK_IV (Aug 12, 2002)

Great day - I had fun!

Many thanks Clive et all for organising a smooth and well run show!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> What a super day, today
> The photo shoot was a good opportunity to see peeps slide down the banking on their back sides :wink:


Did you see how steep it was I nearly.... ,well I'd tell you if this was the flame room great day just a long drive home


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> It was fun, I had a really bad time with Yellow TT's this year....they were fighting me against yellow LED transplants.


But one Yellow TT is now a little bit black'er :wink: 
Thanks for working hard while the rest of us enjoyed ourselves :-*


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 18, 2004)

Many, Many thanks to the hard work of the organisers, I had a great day out. On the down side, somehow received a huge crack in my windsreen. Ho Hum


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic guys, well done to NuTTs (Mark) and the team, looks like a great venue....

I will be back!

Jason


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > It was fun, I had a really bad time with Yellow TT's this year....they were fighting me against yellow LED transplants.
> ...


I took another one home to try and it had the same issues! only this time I took less then 5 minutes to decide give up instead of 2 hours! :?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Excellent day out - even if us ex-owners cars were banished round the back!

Well done to the TTOC committee - you did a top rate job. 

Damian


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

BIG HUGE thank you to all, I had a fantastic day & really well looked after, nice to see all the people I new and great to see other people that I hadnt meet in person b4.

I have a couple of pic's that I will have to ask Was, if he wouldnt mind putting on the forum for me  PLease lol.

Hope you all had safe journey's home, after following EKZ225 my poor car is still recovering  mind you I thought it did farly well seeing as its only a 180 lol. oh and yes we did see you HUTTERS as you wizzed by, but we nearly cought you in the Hatfield tunnel lol :wink:

BFN Sam XX


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

spilmah said:


> oh and yes we did see you HUTTERS as you wizzed by, but we nearly caught you in the Hatfield tunnel lol :wink:


8)

cya both at Kneesworth in a few weeks


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

spilmah said:


> BIG HUGE thank you to all, I had a fantastic day & really well looked after, nice to see all the people I new and great to see other people that I hadnt meet in person b4.
> 
> I have a couple of pic's that I will have to ask Was, if he wouldnt mind putting on the forum for me  PLease lol.
> 
> ...


Thought u did a good job of keeping up with Phil... at least until you guys dropped me off... although it was a little touch and go getting off the M1 at J4, he didn't give u too much warning 

hopefully c u all at Kneesworth in August (fingers x'd)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Excellent day out - even if us ex-owners cars were banished round the back!
> 
> Well done to the TTOC committee - you did a top rate job.
> 
> Damian


*grin*

A poor turnout from the "Other Marques" posse


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have to add my thanks to all the TTOC peeps involved with the organisation - fantastic day out.

Thanks to Irving for helping me join the South Mimms cruise at the M40 - still can't believe Johnny-Roadster coming all the way from Wales and meeting us at the same time  (and I even managed to tag onto the back of the cruise back - completely by chance I moved out to leave at the same time!)

Thanks to Clive for the run up the hill (including the dodgy start :wink: )

Thanks to Wicked Wheels for the great job they did on my wheels (even though it did mean I had to miss out the Test hill :x :? and I now need to get the 4th one done too 'cos the others all look so damn shiny :roll: )

Must also 'thank' Rob and Graeme for bludgeoning....sorry...persuading me into buying the T-shirt :wink: Just glad I managed to get away without forking out for the watch as well!!!

Great day - so glad I could be a part of it - especially the grand finale on the banking 

Cheer,
NaughTTy


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

> still can't believe Johnny-Roadster coming all the way from Wales and meeting us at the same time


that was mad!  i actually took a wrong turn as i was getting on the m25 - went northbound instead of southbound and went to turn around and as i did i seen you and then we pulled out onto the m25 southbound and there was loadsa TT's   

was great  the convoy looked cool 8)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Must also 'thank' Rob and Graeme for bludgeoning....sorry...persuading me into buying the T-shirt :wink: Just glad I managed to get away without forking out for the watch as well!!!


Suits you, sir, but I still think it would look REALLY good with a matching baseball cap 

I can always bring a watch to Kneesworth so your wife doesn't see you buying it :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Big Shout to all the TTOC comitee and helpers who made it such a fantastic weekend 

Nice one guys and girls - VERY much appreciated 

And a big hello  to all of you that I managed to actually meet, and a sorry  to all those that I missed 

Note to self - change my forum name before next year.... :evil: 
Walking up to people and saying 'Hi - Don't I Recognise You? from the forum' got me a few strange looks  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You said:


> .....Walking up to people and saying 'Hi - Don't I Recognise You? from the forum' got me a few strange looks  :lol:


You should try "Hi - I'm NaughTTy"!!!!! :-*


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Absoluttely fabulous day. Big thanks to everyone [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > Thought u did a good job of keeping up with Phil...


For a Woman :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > spilmah said:
> ...


i didn't say that... thought never even crossed my mind...

(typical woman, can't take a compliment...  )


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

[/quote]
i didn't say that... thought never even crossed my mind... LOL bet it did LOL

(typical woman, can't take a compliment...  )[/quote]

Thank you Very much for the compliment


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

hutters said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Must also 'thank' Rob and Graeme for bludgeoning....sorry...persuading me into buying the T-shirt :wink: Just glad I managed to get away without forking out for the watch as well!!!
> ...


 :lol: Err.....NO THANKS [smiley=stop.gif] (but well done for trying one last time :wink: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you see how steep it was


I did  I walked up and down a few times 8) 
needs good trainers


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Wak said:


> Fantastic Day, time just flew by and my thanks to the organisers for the efforts to organise a great venue.
> 
> My apologies to all who were waiting for me to vagcom or do a mod, I think I need a trade pitch to myself next time so I can just get a queue set up for bits.
> 
> ...


hope this is not because you spent so much time on mine thanks again for the vag-com and the led's they look cool and not forgetting my valance.
i will be first in line on your trade stand [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> hope this is not because you spent so much time on mine thanks again for the vag-com and the led's they look cool and not forgetting my valance.
> i will be first in line on your trade stand [smiley=dude.gif]


no wasnt just you! , there was just so much to see and the events made things fly by. 10-4 was a bit too short for me!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak, what you need is an apprentice...........

want a hand old chap ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > hope this is not because you spent so much time on mine thanks again for the vag-com and the led's they look cool and not forgetting my valance.
> ...


Although, I didn't do anything like you Wak, I too found the event too short. Maybe next year a two day event will be more suitable?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What software can I use to play Chip_iTT's AVI files. Realplayer wont nor WMP!

I wanna see them!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> What software can I use to play Chip_iTT's AVI files. Realplayer wont nor WMP!
> 
> I wanna see them!


WMP should, download the latest version, V9+


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

It was my first time to any event like this........BUT IT CERTAINLY WON'T BE THE LAST........WE LOVED IT!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone involved and it was great to put a face to some of the names on the forum. THANKS GUYS!
ANT


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Well done to all involved, can't see how you could top the location.

( only if you moved it away from the M25 nightmare )

Saddest sight was the old Concorde, sat in bits 

The old machines in the museum were great, ( motorbike lap record in 1932 was avg speed 118 mph.)

That banking must of been a scarey place to fly around.

Even the Raleigh Grifters brought a tear to my eye. 

BIG thanks once again for all the hard work.

and the fireworks after the comm. meeting were a nice touch. :lol:

Ian.

PS thanks to Steve (TTlaw) for Sat night dinner at the hotel.
Shame you couldn't get the bill sorted better. (SOUP) 
:lol: Cheers mate.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Firstly - Huge thanks to all involved, committee members and helpers, must have been a bit frustrating having to do your duties and (wo)man your posts when everyone else is strolling and chatting. Really appreciated.
Secondly - Moley, I'd love to see film of the afternoon driving test thing. I tried to entertain, but having done 3 test hills, and the first two autotests, my third run was done with the clutch plates stuck together  Real fun though, but scary. Had to park up with bonnet open for an hour before I felt comfortable starting it up again.
Thirdly - Great pics everyone. Caught mine a few times much better than I did with my casio 2mp cam. Will be printing like bilio (does anyone still say that?) tonight.
Fourthly - Apologies for missing some people I wanted to say hello to, David G in particular. It was such a busy day, time just whizzed by.
Fifthly - Next time I enter a raffle and get choices of Â£100 Forge vouchers or TT shop goodies, can someone distract my son so I don't have to choose a bl00dy radio controlled car! 
Sixthly - what a venue, but I'll let you into a secret. I live 15 miles away in Reigate. Programmed my new Tom Tom GO to "Brooklands Road" in Guildford. Ended up further away from Brooklands than home  . Oh how we laughed!
Seventhly - Thanks again all involved. What a complete and utter success. :-*


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hi Guys and girls,

The attendees from the French TT Owners Club (Clan TT), that were this year coming mainly from Switzerland  have just came back to France !

As every year, it's really a great event : a big THANK YOU to all the organisers, to MighTy-Tee for organising the cruising from the south on saturday, to Steve (TT-Law) for organising the good diner on the saturday evening (I've read there was problems at the end with the bill ? Sorry to hear this as it seems to me every table paid separetly ... that's what we did).

It was good to see a lot of you once again, some of you for the fourth year now, and to meet some new faces (the attendees from the cruising from the south on saturday for instance) !

I'll try and post the pictures I took tonight.

Can't wait to see some of you at our next French TT Meeting, at the beginning of september in Alsace, and at next year's UK TT Meeting for the other ones.

Franck


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> (I've read there was problems at the end with the bill ? Sorry to hear this as it seems to me every table paid separetly ... that's what we did).


Franck,
if you meant Ian's post (r14n), that's just a bit of leg pulling :wink: 
I'll explain in September.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Franck,
> if you meant Ian's post (r14n), that's just a bit of leg pulling :wink:
> I'll explain in September.


"I feel much better now !"


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Franck said:


> Hi Guys and girls,
> 
> Can't wait to see some of you at our next French TT Meeting, at the beginning of september in Alsace, and at next year's UK TT Meeting for the other ones.
> 
> Franck


Franck, I have just heard that there is a new very cheap service to France, Dover to Bologne for about just Â£40 each way. Please let us know the dates for your meeting and I shall try to come over with more cars.

http://www.speedferries.com Is the web details for the new ferry.

John


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Franck, I have just heard that there is a new very cheap service to France, Dover to Bologne for about just Â£40 each way. Please let us know the dates for your meeting and I shall try to come over with more cars.
> 
> http://www.speedferries.com Is the web details for the new ferry.
> 
> John


Our French TT meeting will take place on the 4th and the 5th of september. Each people that would like to come or to have some more details can contact me directly with a PM or on the thread we created on this forum. You'll be more than welcome and I'll be glad to help.

The program of the meeting has been posted here :
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=9194&start=30


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Merci bien Franck


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Merci bien Franck


It was great to hear some of you speaking french last week-end, while some of us came to improve their english ! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pas moi


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

@ TTotal

work your french for september :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Absoluttly sttunning meet guys. Superbly arranged and super nostalgic being at Brooklands for the first time.

Managed to be a right jammy b*stard and win the AMD remap in the raffle so was pretty happy at the end of the day. The photo on the banking was brill. Couldn't hear the organiser insructions with all the engines on though (not that you need the engine on to get the lights going).

A wonderful day but maybe a little too short.

Anyone fancy this place next time.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=28083

Rhod


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mes chers amis, cela prendra million d'ans pour apprendre la langue !
Jusqu'Ãƒ septembre n'a pas lieu clairement assez de temps pour me.I
juste criera et ondulera mes mains comme l'evryone ! EspÃƒÂ©rez vous
voir alors, les meilleurs voeux, John

Avec a petit help from 
http://www.systranbox.com/systran/box :roll:


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

don't use translator because it's very hard to understand [smiley=bomb.gif] 

your solution is better....we speak with hand :wink: and with a lot of english (bu is not very clean :? )

nice to meet you :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK SPIRItt MURCI BUCKETS MON FRIEND  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

purplett said:


> Secondly - Moley, I'd love to see film of the afternoon driving test thing.


I'll try and get into onto a VHS tape and if you want to PM your address, I'll send a copy over. It may take a week or two - a bit busy at work again.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Sent you a PM Moley, you are indeed a gent
Andy


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

I am a bit late to come back on the forum, but a change in my navigator , caused a lost of my passwords...

...and the LE Mans Classic 2004 last weekend, took my last minutes to repair it...

Let me thank you all, for your welcome in Brooklands...and what you did for us... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Every one of the 7 French TT's coming with me were all very excited to see so much TT's, even if some of them , were allready in Burghley , last year...

A great Souvenir, again...

I did not win the elegance concours, but it's OK.... :lol: :lol: ..I had a good parking place....

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] from all of us....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks to Mighty-Tee for this fantastic video of WhiTTe on the autotest:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/brooklands2004/wa ... ds2004.wmv


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd have thought you'd have rather that stayed "lost" Wak ;-)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

only regret was not having another go! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Franck, I have just heard that there is a new very cheap service to France, Dover to Bologne for about just Â£40 each way. Please let us know the dates for your meeting and I shall try to come over with more cars.
> 
> http://www.speedferries.com Is the web details for the new ferry.
> 
> John


John, this service exists since some time but is more expensive than

http://www.ferrysavers.com

I just booked our return x-ing for Â£78


----------

